# How many is enough?



## Mike_TX (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay, so I have probably 18 or 20 flashlights - XR-E's, XP-G's, XM-L's and even a few "lesser" LED's, powered by 18650's, CR 123's, AA's, or AAA's. P6 hosts and C8's and a 3-LED/4xCR123 bruiser, along with some unknown bodies. Lights that throw and lights that flood, and lights that strobe and send SOS signals, and even a green LED in one. I have lights in my car and on my nightstand and in my "storm shelter" closet and on my desk.

The question is - when is enough enough?

I like my flashlights, but I'm honestly getting a little bored at looking at new ones ... anyone else beginning to feel like they've finally gotten enough flashlights?


----------



## Vortus (Jun 24, 2013)

When your needs are fulfilled, along with backups for them, and a few emergency ones as well, and a few giveaway lights.... Nope. Because only a few are just how I want them. If I feel its not just right, then the search for one that is will go on. Not to mention that my wife laughs, though she is as bad as me about lights and owns more than I do. She accessorizes with shoes, jewelry and purses. I do so with lights, knives and other gear.


----------



## ragweed (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice post...! I am like you in that 20 lights is more than enough for me now..! I really started after several power outages due to storms so, I feel I am covered for now.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a problem with that question as for me it has been "just one more". I will say, my flashlight buying has slowed down quite a bit as I have more than enough to fulfill my needs for portable lighting. Now it is more of a matter of a light I just find "interesting"


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jun 24, 2013)

Interesting question. Never thought about it before...

Seems like it must depend on whether or not you are actually "collecting" lights or not. (I do not really consider myself a collector.) If you are collecting, then I guess that you would *never* have enough. (Even if you ended up owning every type of light made, in every color/finish available, you might still keep collecting by moving into antique lights.)

If you are not "collecting," then I believe, every light should pretty much have an intended application when you purchase it. So, once you have a light for every potential application, that you can think of, that might require a light (and are happy with each of those lights), then I think you have "enough" lights. (But, don't worry, it seems that there will always be something new and "better" that comes out.)

But, when I end up with a "better" light for any given application, the older one gets given away. 

I don't collect. (Unless, of course, the light happens to have some kind of true sentimental value... So, maybe I *do* collect. I fear that no matter how you look at it, "Flashaholism" is a true disease. )


----------



## pchapman86 (Jun 26, 2013)

I tend to have 3/4 'live' lights that I use regularly and replace when a new version betters it (a couple edc's and a few bigger ones depending on where I'm going) and then everything else is put in the reserve pile, some destined to first aid kits / bike pouches / useful points around the house and the rest given away to friends and family. I've probably gone through about 15 in total, and I always keep my eyes out for a new version (my xt11 just got replaced by the SRT7 but I will get the new xt10 replacement for a slightly smaller form because I like the UI).


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 26, 2013)

When I start getting enough where they "own" me (in that I'm constantly looking for reasons to use them all when none exists) its time to cull. I just thinned my meager collection by half so that I've only got ones I really love and use. It's a bit of therapy as in not "stressing" over finding reasons to use other lights. I'm just using the ones I really want to use and love. 

I've still got a few more in my collection than I really need or can use, but some of them were given as gifts and I can't get rid of them cause they have that sentimental value.


----------



## mikekoz (Jun 27, 2013)

Alas.....In my case, sadly, too much is never enough!! :mecry:


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 27, 2013)

One on your key ring.
One in your pocket.
One in your car.
One in your kitchen drawer.
One by your bed.
A bright one by each outside door.
And a thrower to rule them all.

You need less flashlights than the Lord of the Rings have Rings.


----------



## awenta (Jun 27, 2013)

It's never enough. If you're done buying lights you're using then start buying shelf queens. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 27, 2013)

Its like asking a carpenter how many nails he needs.

It depends.

If you use the lights, you may need more, as they are tools. If you have several screw drivers of various lengths, do you have the "right" screw driver for every application?

Sockets for a ratchet? What drive size, 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", etc...SAE? Metric? 6 pointed? Deep? Shallow? Poke-Through?

And so forth. As each beam pattern and light characteristic lends itself to certain tasks, and some lights are better suited for some things, but less suited to others...you find that selecting the right light for a job is like reaching into a tool bag and selecting the right tool.


So, sure, you can 'use' a pipe wrench to hammer a nail, but, a hammer is better. 

I might like a certain light to light up a deep crawlspace, but, not if I'm hanging off a ladder to do it, as the UI might not be appropriate. I might want a UI that makes HIGH or strobe come on first, or, that might suck in other scenarios, and I'd want one that came on if firefly as the default instead.

I might want a thrower that fits in my pocket for some tight applications, and a thrower than can help me find disaster victims 600 meters away but which will not fit in a pocket, and so on and so forth.



IE: There is no correct number of lights...for everyone....or anyone.

There are only lighting applications that are met by the best tool for the job.


----------



## degarb (Jun 27, 2013)

Mike_TX said:


> Okay, so I have probably 18 or 20 flashlights - XR-E's, XP-G's, XM-L's and even a few "lesser" LED's, powered by 18650's, CR 123's, AA's, or AAA's. P6 hosts and C8's and a 3-LED/4xCR123 bruiser, along with some unknown bodies. Lights that throw and lights that flood, and lights that strobe and send SOS signals, and even a green LED in one. I have lights in my car and on my nightstand and in my "storm shelter" closet and on my desk.
> 
> The question is - when is enough enough?
> 
> I like my flashlights, but I'm honestly getting a little bored at looking at new ones ... anyone else beginning to feel like they've finally gotten enough flashlights?



You need one strapped to the head, one strapped to each arm--dont forget your legs, chest and back. That would be 8, counting the second one on your head (pointed rearward). 

So, -how I see it- you have barely enough lights for two people. 

No XM-l2's? No XP-G2? You live in Texas, for God's sake!


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm very close to saying "for me is". I feel I have all my flashlight needs covered.

If I see a light I really like on sale and it has been discontinued I might get it to have a back-up or have it modded with newer LEDs but aside from that I don't see myself buying more than a couple of lights and batteries over the next few years: what I currently have is fulfilling my addiction all-right! No sickness really!
They would have to come out with something I really love to make me cash out more money and from what I can see, the more they come out with newer models the more I think the flashlights I have now is what I really wanted to have!


----------



## fractal (Jul 1, 2013)

I have the same issue with computers. And to me I found the answer to be ... "when the effort of maintaining them exceeds the value received."

Too many and you are tied to a regiment of constantly charging on a plan to ensure that none of them are ever "dead" when you need them, or dealing with non-functional torches when you need one.

I keep buying lights to see if they are better than what I have but most of them get used a few times and put on the pile. I drag one off the pile and test it occasionally to see if I misjudged it. But for the most part, I still have the same mag light at the side of my bed that I have had for 20 yrs but I have been cycling lights through my bag to find the perfect "bag light". Car lights are also undecided.

Unfortunately, when I am done, I will probably have a couple dozen, perfectly functional flashlights that I don't want and can't be bothered to get rid of and that is a shame.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, I've gotten about every need filled, I have a list of all my needs and the spots I want/need to keep a light and I write down what light fills that roll next to it, I've pretty much got every roll filled, and spares and extra spares and the loaner lights and little direct drive 5mm led lights that will suck all the juice out of otherwise dead batteries yet I'll never be done. I'll always want another 5 or so lights. 


When I first started buying good quality lights I would pick out the exact light I wanted and buy it, when I progressed into more of a collector, or "flashaholic" I went threw a phase where I would shop for a light by need (like in the "recommend me a light for" forum) and pick out my next purchase based on need/intended use. Now that I've got all those needs filled I'm back to picking out a specific light I want and buying it and I actually find its easier to controll spending this way. For example I wanted a thrower so I went out (over a couple months) and bought about 4 or 5 different lights trying to find he thrower I wanted/liked best. Then I wanted a small pocket EDC I went out and bought 3 different lights before I end up with the one I use. That helped me find out what I want/like in a flashlight and now I actually buy less lights, and end up with fewer I don't like.


Right now I have 3 lights on my short list that i know i'll love when i get them where as before I'd order 3 lights just to pick the one I liked best and sell the other 2. Another benefit of having a nice collection of lights (many of those P60's) is that now instead of wanting to buy another light I find myself wanting to mod/build/lego the ones I have (especially the P60's) to suite my personal taste. I still get to enjoy my hobby and get new/upgraded toys, without adding more and more lights cause lets face it, I can only use so many at a time and I only have so many spaces to keep them before the oldest & least used get put in a box. 


As I'm here saying I'm slowly buying less and less just yesterday I bought myself a old surefire 6Z but it was on my short list, I'd been lookin forever, even had a wtb in my sig line @ the mp so obvisouly I really wanted one. It won't be getting much use, its being bought for a purpose, that purpose just happens to be sitting in a box (my empty EOTech box with foam cut just for it along with 8-12 spare 123's, that box will be kept in my family's B.O.B. since I run the rest of my lights in Li-ions) I guess you could say I'm not exactly slowing down now that I "have all the lights I need", in fact I'm actually buying more lights that will be used very little where as when I first got into the hobby I was buying lights that could do the most/serve as many of my needs as possible.


Sorry for rambling on...


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm sure that to a lot of people owning 20 flashlights seems crazy. But for me living in a house with a flashlight in a kitchen drawer or in a closet with batteries that have not been checked in a few months is NUTS. :shakehead I would bet that most vehicles on the road don't contain a flashlight.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a sell imposed limit of 3 lights...per month. And a money limit of $50 per month. So the choice is mine. I can save up my months for a light...4 months for a $200 light for example...or spread it around any way I choose. I have no wife and kids are long grown and gone...I am a free fellow (interested ladies please PM me).


----------



## patpacman1214 (Jul 8, 2013)

It seems to me that for the vast majority of the population, one of those blackout buddy type flashlights that plug into the wall and turn on when the power goes out and a cheap maglite are about all they would ever need/want. But for me there is never enough. I like to be able to pick and choose my lights based on what il be doing and I like to have a decent selection to choose from. As a beginner collector, my friends and family always laugh and say "oh no not another one!" When I say I'm looking at a new light. To them I seem crazy. But to me and a lot of us here on cpf, its a kind of passion. Some people collect antique furniture, some people like old cars or motorcycles. We like flashlights and modding them. Hi, my name is pat and I'm a flashaholic.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 9, 2013)

LEDninja said:


> One on your key ring.
> One in your pocket.
> One in your car.
> One in your kitchen drawer.
> ...



LEDninja, I like your flashlight "philosophy." It is similar to my own (except for your creative Lord of the Rings metaphor).

But, another question is "How many *batteries* are enough?" (I seem to keep an inordinate number of fully charged batteries around.) 

Anyone else suffer from this "disorder"? (It seems to me that without *plenty* of batteries handy, even the best flashlights are useless. And, even a low cost flashlight can be a real "lifesaver," so long as you have the necessary batteries charged and ready.)


----------



## harro (Jul 9, 2013)

I dont know that i've reached ' enough ', although the ' willy nilly ' purchases of 5-6 years ago have certainly all but ceased.
I seem to have gravitated into a certain style/size category of light. It might only be two or three a year now, regardless of whether they're 'Budget' or not, just as long as they suit my requirements. I dont find anything to do with torches boring, but thats only me. Anyone's tastes can change.. and thats cool.
Best Regards.


----------



## wjv (Jul 11, 2013)

Problem is that just when you think you have enough, some company comes out with a 1, 10, 125, 250, 500, 950 lumen light that will run for 3 hours on max, and 3 months on minimum; throw 400 meters with a CD of 15,000, and fits in your front pocket. . . . For $99!

And it becomes the light that you just "got to have". . . 

:devil:


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 12, 2013)

That's my problem, too- rust never sleeps! Just when I'm satisfied (okay, I'm never satisfied, but you know what I mean...) then they come out with something new. 200 lumen light work well on your gun? How 'bout a 500 lumen version! Happy with your E1B @ 110 lumens? Surprise! The EB1 has 200!

That and I'm a sucker for little lights. Just so handy to have one tucked in every nook and cranny! Someday when I die they'll find a thousand flashlights all around my house!:nana:


----------



## DMS1970 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm just starting out. Don't tell my wife that 20 is a lot.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know how many are enough, but I have an idea of how many are too many.
I carry a Streamlight Nano on my keychain. (I have 5-6 other lights that are maglight solitaire or smaller that never see the inside of my pocket. Well yeah, my Thrunite Ti has been there a couple of times).
I have six quality lights with heads larger than P60 dropins ( really two, maybe three, is enough, but like tools they're hard to part with.) Four of them I bought when I thought I was going to be doing a LOT of search and rescue. I've had them seven months and haven't needed them yet, actually one of them I recently gave away.

My wife claimed my Thrunite Neutron 2C as her's. My most used light is the similar sized Niteye MSC20 (it takes an 18650 whereas the Neutron does not).
I have four P60 18650 hosts with XML emitters, and some spare/different drop-ins (one IR, two red led, and one mule). My son pretty much claimed two, so that leaves me with two. Really one is enough (except perhaps for emergency lighting)

headlamps...
I have five or six. I need two. One in the car (with the first aid kit) and one at my work-bench in the attached garage. 

power outage lighting.
I have one or two of those plug in the outlet electric power failure lights on each floor of the house, including the basement, and one in the garage. I think that they are a necessity.

I have one 6v florescent camping lantern, and one 12v florescent camping lantern. One is a brite white, the other a softer, more like incandescent hue. They'll run for about 5 hours, on SLAs and take double that to recharge. If I hadn't bought three 6v SLAs I'd probably donate them to save space, but they are nice to have. I can also lend them out to neighbors.

I have two 4AA 24x5mm led tent lanterns, and a number of very inexpensive 2D cell and 2AA cell 12-30 lumen LED flashlights.

In the car I have a 2AA light and headlamp in the first aid kit, a 3AAA light in the glove box, a 2aaa pen light in the garbage bag, and, two 2D cell lights (one with a removable red traffic diffuser), and a 21inch 2D cell traffic control wand in the trunk. They're all inexpensive lights so if they are lost, stolen, or left at an emergency scene, it won't hurt too much.

I also have a few other lights that I don't consider serious lights, (hand crank, shake, incandescent mag, old incan-radio-florescent, etc.), none are essential, only one hand crank which can charge cell phones, and the built in radio.

Overall, I would say that I have more than enough for my personal needs, and to outfit my household, and if my household was smaller, I'd need less.


----------



## Sherbona (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike_TX said:


> --- snip ---
> The question is - when is enough enough?
> --- /snip ---


 There is a formula that covers this... 

R = N + 1 

where: 

-- "R" = required number of flashlights
-- "N" = number of flashlights currently owned


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep, like someone said above (I lost track of who), until they come out with something that really trumps what I have now - and not just an upgraded version - I think I'm set. As it is, it's a real task to systematically go through every few months and check and recharge my 18650's, especially since I can only charge two at a time. Maintenance is becoming part of the equation.

My wife came in the other day and looking at a stack of lights, said (sarcastically), "What you need is some flashlights." What she didn't realize is that what she saw was just part of the collection.


----------



## lightingever2013 (Jul 15, 2013)

I think it depneds on who you are/what you do.
For a keen flashlight tester it's never end.


----------



## whill44 (Jul 15, 2013)

40 flashlights is the number your looking for........................................................No, Wait, it's 41


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 15, 2013)

One for every situation, need and use, plus its backup


----------



## david57strat (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think that's a fair question lol. I've got thirty-eight, but there are at least a dozen more I can envision owning and using (and that doesn't even count the custom lights). As others have posted, lights for every area of the house, plus backups, and the right selection of EDC lights (My EDCs are the ones in the front row, below). A true flashaholic is always refining the selection, and that can be a slow-going process, as less desirable lights are replaced with higher end units.



Those nine lights in the front are my EDC lights (in case they looked familiar lol).






Here's a little easier-to-view angle of the middle and back rows

I tried to arrange them by battery tape (except for the EDC lights, which are arranged by size).

I'll gladly list all of them...but I'm too lazy right now...


----------



## cland72 (Jul 16, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> When I start getting enough where they "own" me (in that I'm constantly looking for reasons to use them all when none exists) its time to cull. I just thinned my meager collection by half so that I've only got ones I really love and use. It's a bit of therapy as in not "stressing" over finding reasons to use other lights. I'm just using the ones I really want to use and love.



I completely agree with this. When I see 10-15 lights laying around, I feel like I have to justify having them, and it is actually less stressful to have 5 good lights around that I use on occasion, than stressing about all that money being tied up in lights that I never touch.

I also think that if every member of CPF kept only their top two lights and sold the rest, we'd still be better equipped than 98% of the general public.

eta: realistically, most of us only need three: one EDC, a 2 cell/1x18650 handheld, and a headlamp. That will get you through almost every situation possible.


----------



## vulpine (Jul 16, 2013)

1 flood, 1 spot , 1 keychain


----------



## mccririck (Jul 19, 2013)

delete


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 23, 2013)

I dunno...I see a need for way more than three! I want to have lights mounted on two weapons, although right now I only have a light for one. It would be good to be able to have one on my 870 Remington without scrounging it off my HK USP45 Tactical. Even with a light on the gun you need a handheld (can't muzzle everything), so I keep a couple by the bed. It's handy to have one by my computer for all the little things that come up (installing drives, finding cables, etc.). It's hard to imagine not having a couple on the main living floor for power outages since we have them a few times every summer. Plus I have a dedicated EDC that stays with my keys and stuff. And I keep a backpack 1/2 packed all the time; it's not really a BOB/GHB, more like stuff that I always need when I hike or camp. There's a flashlight and a pair of light sticks stationed there.

Lastly, I have a good headlamp loaded with lithium cells in the glove box of my trunk. Just common sense since you need both hands to change a tire, etc.


----------



## mccririck (Jul 23, 2013)

Just one more...


----------



## cland72 (Jul 23, 2013)

mccririck said:


> Just one more...



That's the truth... Until I wake up one day and realize I have 15 lights that I never use!


----------



## JargonGR (Jul 23, 2013)

I just started 4 months ago and I already own about 15 lights and over 100 rechargeable batteries. They are not surefires of course (best are Blackshadow Terminator, 3 Nitecores) but I find fun in getting them for several uses. I also equipped the kids (6 and 2 years old) with cheap ones (NiMH) to play around.

Just minutes ago I bought another light because it was cheap and read a good review on it with a link to ebay ($13) and it was a type I did not have. After I have 2 lights for each of the family bikes, 1-2 good headlamps and a pure Thrower (might get HID) which I still don't own I might stop and the start updating when big advancements start appearing. I am not going to start a collection though. Now why am I in a flashlight forum? Huh?


----------



## franzdom (Jul 23, 2013)

*9* 















j/k


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 23, 2013)

7 = 1 for each day and you'll be covered just like me. :nana:.


----------



## RedLED (Jul 23, 2013)

Mike_TX said:


> Okay, so I have probably 18 or 20 flashlights - XR-E's, XP-G's, XM-L's and even a few "lesser" LED's, powered by 18650's, CR 123's, AA's, or AAA's. P6 hosts and C8's and a 3-LED/4xCR123 bruiser, along with some unknown bodies. Lights that throw and lights that flood, and lights that strobe and send SOS signals, and even a green LED in one. I have lights in my car and on my nightstand and in my "storm shelter" closet and on my desk.
> 
> The question is - when is enough enough?
> 
> I like my flashlights, but I'm honestly getting a little bored at looking at new ones ... anyone else beginning to feel like they've finally gotten enough flashlights?



The answer: Just one more.


----------



## david57strat (Jul 24, 2013)

franzdom said:


> *9*
> j/k



Now, those are some very sweet lights.


----------



## david57strat (Jul 24, 2013)

RedLed said:


> The answer: Just one more.



Famous last words lol.


----------



## Clikzio (Aug 5, 2013)

I carry a Fenix LD05 and Maglite Solitaire LED on a daily basis. The is a box with 14 more that I am testing and have purchased 6 in the last three weeks. Yes, I have an addiction


----------



## wjv (Aug 6, 2013)

* How many flashlights is enough? *

= (number of guns owned by spouse) + 1

Alternatively

= ((number of pairs of shoes owned by spouse) + (Number of purses owned by spouse)) + 1

Alternatively

= ((your age x 3.142) x ( 1 / (number of previous & current spouses) ) + 1

Alternatively

= ((rounds of ammo on hand owned by spouse) / 1,000) + 1


----------



## mccririck (Aug 7, 2013)

Vials of poison owned by spouse x 1000


----------



## degarb (Aug 7, 2013)

I guess, put another way, the title could be restated: "How good is 'good enough' vision?"


----------



## blah9 (Aug 7, 2013)

I only really want to have a few, but the problem is that sometimes I like to go with others on night hikes and things like that, so I need extras for them. I think that I have enough for now though, and if I replace any of mine with new ones then I'll most likely sell or give away the old ones.

I have one AAA light, one 18650 light, and one 4x18650 light. I think that these three cover my needs (and wants!) pretty well. However, I also have a 2xAA light and a 8xAA light, both of which I usually hand out to friends on hikes. I also figure the 2xAA light would be fine for alkalines in a pinch just in case.


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 7, 2013)

Flashlight Collection Japan - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOunBD_BnEY

Now that is a collection.
Where does the guy sleep?


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Aug 8, 2013)

LEDninja said:


> Flashlight Collection Japan - YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOunBD_BnEY
> 
> Now that is a collection.
> Where does the guy sleep?



Looks like a good start. Having lived in Japan, I can tell you that what you are seeing on the video is his apartment in its entirety, except for the bathroom, which will not be much bigger than an airplane bathroom. He is clearly single.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Aug 8, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> ...He is clearly single...[excerpted]



Not necessarily. (Although, _likely_ true.)

As you may know, some Japanese people elect to spend as little as possible on rent, when living in an expensive town like Tokyo. So, they find these unusual (yet increasingly popular) "rooms" which are relatively cheap, but are extremely "compact." Not having a dedicated toilet is not that unusual. (Meaning, you use the "communal" toilet down the hall.) Not having a "bath" is quite common, at least among older, relatively low-rent apartments. (In such cases, people use the "Sento" or local bath house which is still a social fixture of all Japanese communities.)

The key to understanding the benefits of such "minimalist" rooms lies in understanding the Tokyo commute. Everyone in Tokyo (almost) commutes by train. And, the "average" commute is about 90 minutes each way. But, bear in mind that this is not a "comfortable 90 minute trip" by any stretch of the imagination. Generally speaking, you are talking about spending 90 minutes jam-packed against people during the morning commute. (This is hard to imagine if you have not experienced it. I mean that, literally, your body is tightly pressed against three or four strangers --both men and women-- at all times during those 90 minutes. And, in some cases, you will find yourself pressed up against someone in an extremely "awkward" way.) Even in the late evening (when the commute hours are less "saturated"), you are still most likely going end up standing up during most, if not the entire commute home. (Getting a seat on the train during commute hours is like "winning the lottery" in Japan.)

The Tokyo commute is so bad that it is said by most Japanese that they consume about 30% of their daily "energy" during their daily morning commute. It is that stressful, and physically demanding. So, some people elect to live where they can get to work without having to deal with this "average" (90 minute) commute. To such individuals, the size of their "room" means very little. The only thing that is important to them is the location of their room. Good locations are usually extremely expensive. So, an increasingly large number of people are choosing very very tiny rooms.

But, the size of the room does not necessarily limit the individual's lifestyle. I have personally known a guy who kept two cats, and a live-in girl friend, in a room that was only slightly larger than a coffin. (Head room was less than 5 feet.)

(Of course, he did not have a major flashlight collecting habit. If he had, he may have been forced to kick out one or more cats, and perhaps even the girl... )


----------



## wunderhe (Aug 9, 2013)

Flashlights are horde-animals... The bigger the horde the better they feel...


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 9, 2013)

wunderhe said:


> Flashlights are horde-animals... The bigger the horde the better they feel...



I am a guilty animal.


----------



## Vesper (Aug 9, 2013)

After a while you just figure out the kind of lights that appeal to you. Much like finding a spouse. Difference being you can keep sampling, on occasion, the attention-grabbers that pique your interest.


----------

